# Hattie will cross tomorrw....



## tracerace (Jan 30, 2006)

A few weeks ago, Hattie, the pony we rescued became laminitic. She pulled through well and has been not lame at all for two weeks. Over the weekend she had a flare-up out of nowhere and she's in serious pain. The vet said because of her age we're looking at either making her comfortable (which would mean she'd have to be stall bound), or euthanizing her. We decided that she's lived a long life, and I'm sure she's been happy these last couple months being spoiled and having a stall for the first time in her life - she's at least 25.

That conversation with my daughter (she's just 6) was the hardest I've ever had. It's so difficult for children to understand...she wants to just "wait and see" and it's just so hard to tell her that we have to ease her pain. Hattie has been the first pony that she could go in the stall and sit with without any worries...she's been a good confidence builder for our daughter, and a good friend.

The last 3 nights my daughter lays down in Hatties stall and reads her stories. It's just heartbreaking.

Well, thanks for letting me share.

Tracy


----------



## Wally (Jan 30, 2006)

It's the hardest decision you can make, but the right one. As a caring owner you are to be respected for letting her go with a bit of dignity. As a rescue she might not have known love and trust all her life, but you are showing it to her now.

I had my old horse of 34 PTS last year, he won so much for me, never embarrassed me in public and looked after me on the hunting field, out on endurance rides and as a carriage horse. The least I could do for him was give him a retirement and a painfree release.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 30, 2006)

im so sorry. its a heartwrenching decision but know you are sending her on her way knowing so much love from you guys


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 30, 2006)

What a wonderful way to go with the memories of a sweet child reading to you!!! I would not mind being that pony! You are making the right decision..... believe me I know how hard it is.


Lyn 




:


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 30, 2006)

It breaks my heart (and I'm now crying!) to know this is the thing that is needed for the horse to be comfortable and find relief. But, sooooo glad that she has had a few months at the end of her life to know love and a sweet child to pamper her. No doubt this has given her peace and she deserves it. I know that she has been told and shown that she is loved and cherished.

Your daughter will never forget what this mare has taught her......perhaps that was her mission on this earth and it is now done. Love has been shared all around, it seems. I'm so glad you found one another.

My sympathy to your family that it couldn't have lasted longer.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry. I remember when you posted pictures of her earlier how you can just feel the love your daughter has for that sweet old mare. My heart breaks for your little girl. How wonderful though, that Hattie's last months were filled with so much kindness. Hugs and blessings for your family and sweet Hattie.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 30, 2006)

Tracy hi,

I am so very sorry and I know we have spoken at lengths about Hattie and her condition. Sometimes you just can't do enough for them and so you must take that final step of helping them to feel NO MORE PAIN...Your daughter is so lucky to have had Hattie to be her friend. Tell her Hattie will now be her PONY ANGEL and watch over her always!



: You are doing the right thing!

My condolences and Blessings

Jenny



:



tracerace said:


> A few weeks ago, Hattie, the pony we rescued became laminitic. She pulled through well and has been not lame at all for two weeks. Over the weekend she had a flare-up out of nowhere and she's in serious pain. The vet said because of her age we're looking at either making her comfortable (which would mean she'd have to be stall bound), or euthanizing her. We decided that she's lived a long life, and I'm sure she's been happy these last couple months being spoiled and having a stall for the first time in her life - she's at least 25.
> 
> That conversation with my daughter (she's just 6) was the hardest I've ever had. It's so difficult for children to understand...she wants to just "wait and see" and it's just so hard to tell her that we have to ease her pain. Hattie has been the first pony that she could go in the stall and sit with without any worries...she's been a good confidence builder for our daughter, and a good friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## tracerace (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I've had a couple people who questioned why I told my daughter the truth (not on a forum, but people who know us). I had discussed it with our vet and he encouraged me to tell her why we were making the decision. My initial impulse was to tell her Hattie "died"...but she would have no closure then. And in this day and age of Animal Planet/Animal Cops television shows (which we watch a lot of!) I felt like she'd have the basic understanding.

All in all, she is handling it so well. She cried harder than I've ever seen her cry at first, and even broke out in a hive...but this morning she's feeling better. Last night she made a video and we took some pictures...I'll make her an album. She's asked me to remove some of Hattie's hair to keep.

I appreciate the kind words and the input I had from forum members. You are a very kind group of people!

Just before the vet comes I'm going to give Hattie some apples and carrots - she's been deprived of them for a month or so . My husband will bury her next to Shaggy (our 38 year old pony who died about 3 years ago) down at the edge of the orchard...and not far from Cocoa (45) and Annie (26). I suppose they'll all be waiting for us some day ~

Tracy


----------



## Wally (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, if my animals arn't waiting for me I'm not going!



: No amimals in Heaven????? I'll be off to make the other guys existence a burden to him for eternity! :lol:

My son has always been told the truth, he's 14 now, he has always been there with the animal at the end, just because they are children doesn't mean they don't need to greive. He was also with his granny at the end. Others will feel strongly and different. I feel it unfair to give children untruths.

I think you have done the right thing all round, she'll grow into a level headed sensible young lady with compassion and respect.

Our vet and neighbour who digs holes for us is used to us bawling and crying our eyes out when we have a much loved friend to burry.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 31, 2006)

I am sitting hear crying as I read this post. I know how hard it is to make "that " decision too, but you are doing right, and what a better way to go ..knowing you have had love form a little girl who reads to you. I am so sorry your daughter has to go thru this. Corinne


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 31, 2006)

Thinking of you and your little girl today. {{Hugs}} for you both.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 31, 2006)

I wish I'd seen your post yesterday. I hope things are okay at your end, although I know it must have been a difficult and emotional day.

Just thought I'd tell you that I think you are giving both your Hattie Pony AND your daughter a beautiful gift of love. Unfortunately love can hurt.

We've had to make similar decisions with our special Fur Family Members and our daughter has been a part of it all. I believe it does help our young ones understand the cycle of life......and most importantly our daughter knows that life and love does live on and we will have a crowd of both relatives and pets greeting us on the other side.

Sending you blessings,

MA


----------



## tracerace (Jan 31, 2006)

Again, thank you for your support, everyone.

I wanted to post this picture...it's so sweet...


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my, I just got on and saw your post, I am sorry I was not there to respond earlier. What a precious picture and one your daughter will cherish always.

Thank you for being a kind person and loveing her enough to let her go.

Big Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 1, 2006)

I just read your post.....My heart is breaking for you & your daughter, such a hard decision....Telling her the truth is the right thing!! Love does hurt sometimes, but knowing you are doing what is right is important.

You are in my thoughts & prayers.....What a sweet gift this pony gave your family, and in turn what you have given her, Love & compassion! May she go knowing how much she was loved!



:


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 1, 2006)

So sad. I hope your daughter understands. Bless you all.


----------



## miniapp (Feb 1, 2006)

My heart goes out to you.... I know just what you are feeling... :no: I lost my sweet old mare, Pokie just a week ago... (she had been with me over 30 years...) and had to make the same decision. I know that it was the right and dignified end for your lovely friend, just as it was for mine. She is in such a beautiful place now... and I know that my Pokie was there to welcome Hattie over the Rainbow Bridge....



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 1, 2006)

I just saw your photo...I have been there before, and I know how hard this is...believe me, I know. I just went through this with my Cushings/IR laminitic senior horse.

It's hard. That's all I can say, and bless you for making this decision for her, easing her across the Rainbow Bridge over to the other side.

If you can, feed her all her favorite treats before the vet comes. Let her taste sweetness, give her all the love she needs and deserves. If you can, save a lock of mane in a memory box.

Misty is waiting for her.

My heart goes out to you and your daughter.

Big hugs,

Liz R.


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 2, 2006)

This is my second post. I ws thinking of you all this morning & your daughter (saw the picture after I posted yesterday). I have granddaughters younger than her who love our horses... Just wanted to say I was thinking of you all & your horse & hopefully the sadness will soon pass. Bless you all!


----------



## tracerace (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh Liz...you made me cry.

Hattie was out on the grass, with a bucket of grain and apples and carrots, when the vet pulled in.

She finished every bit too



.

Thanks again everyone, for you thoughts and for sharing your stories.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Feb 2, 2006)

2-1-06 Good morning: The picture of your daughter and Hattie was heartwarming and heartbreaking all at the same time. I think you made the right decision to tell her the truth. Having a fur-person in your life always comes with the knowledge that someday you will have to face that terrible moment when you must decide their fate. It's difficult to lose them, more difficult to know that it was by your choice. Your only consolation is that you know in your heart it was the right decision at the right time. I don't know that this will help much, but a vet once told me when we were having a beloved dog put down "Think of this as the last kind act you do for them." I've never forgotten it and I repeat it to myself everytime that heartwrenching moment comes. It does give me some comfort and perhaps it will you too. Shirlee


----------



## Miniv (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw the photo you posted after my earlier one......talk about a bitter-sweet moment!

I hope your daughter (and you!) are doing okay. I have an idea of the emotions you most be going through.

Blessings,

MA


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 2, 2006)

> Hattie was out on the grass, with a bucket of grain and apples and carrots


I am so glad you were able to provide this for Hattie, and that she was able/willing to eat all these treats!

Keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers. Time does heal, but there will always be that missing "something".

Again, bless you for helping to ease her over the bridge. A true selfless act.

Best,

Liz R.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 2, 2006)

I keep thinking about you and your daughter - you did the right thing all the way around. Love the picture of your daughter and Hattie. So sad!!! I've been fortunate and have never had to make that kind of decision for one of my horses, but certainly did it many times when I was breeding Persians. My heart goes out to you.

Time will help - you have so many great memories I'm sure. I agree, that was the last act of kindness you could do for her.

Barbie


----------



## tracerace (Feb 3, 2006)

The hardest part now is that my daughter hasn't been to the barn, once since the morning she kissed her goodbye. I asked her last night if she wanted to come and she just shook her head. This is one of those kids that cries if I get dressed to fast and beat her to the barn. She gets mad if I do chores too fast, because she doesn't want to leave the barn. I hope this too, will pass. It must be terribly hard for her little heart - though she is very stoic and strong about it otherwise.

You know, we've lost 2 other horses - one when she was only 3 and one when she was 4 (she was right there when the vet put that one down because it was an emergency and we didn't have time to make arrangements). We've also lost a dog and a cat when she was 3 and 4. I know she didn't comprehend the others...she must have been too young, emotionally. Also, she wasn't as involved withthe horses then. It's very different this time.


----------



## tracerace (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, I spoke too soon. My daughter came out a few minutes after me when I went out again this morning. I wanted to clean the paddock so I brought in all of the horses and put a Percheron in Hatties old stall - it was a funny surprise for my daughter to see her in there. The stall was packed with about 10 bags of shavings so the Percheron looked REALLY big in there...it made us both laugh and she went about helping with chores as usual.

We have so much to learn from children. I'm so proud of her!


----------

